# How To Get Rzr To Work?



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm usually good at this and never have to ask, but I'm using twrp and want to change to rzr to try it out. How can I go about doing this? Do I just flash rzr as a zip? Or do I use bootloader and save it as a p05 whatever file? Thank you for your help in advance


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

utpxxx said:


> Hello, I'm usually good at this and never have to ask, but I'm using twrp and want to change to rzr to try it out. How can I go about doing this? Do I just flash rzr as a zip? Or do I use bootloader and save it as a p05 whatever file? Thank you for your help in advance


Is that a supported thunderbolt recovery? Do you have a link?


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

It is supported.... There is a link a couple threads down. The thread is called recoveries. To the op you just flash it in the recovery your using now just like a ROM.

It's pretty sweet. A little faster then CWM with alot more options.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea rzr is the way to go....been using it for a whike

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea, I've been liking it since I picked it up. But you just flash it like any other zip.


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

After flashing, hit "Reboot Recovery" under advanced and it'll reboot the recovery and pop-up your RZR. It's overclocked (or so I heard) and lets you charge while in it, love it!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Bazar6 said:


> After flashing, hit "Reboot Recovery" under advanced and it'll reboot the recovery and pop-up your RZR. It's overclocked (or so I heard) and lets you charge while in it, love it!


Whoa you can be plugged in charging while in recovery?!!? I wish that was in every recovery out there!


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

That's what I was told... I haven't seen the charge light come on, but that is something RZR has put in to pretty much all of his Recoveries.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

Just installed and it work amazing very quick, If you haven't used it you should atleast try it


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm curious what ROMs can be loaded using it though. Like CM7 says it needs latest TWRP or latest CWM so would RZR work as well?


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

It backs up and restores extremely fast too, I love it. And you can change the colors of the text (I eblieve you can do that with TWRP too tho)

I dunno bout the Roms. I was able to load Bamf and Infected perfectly, but when trying out Twisted's ICS build, it wouldn't work. Only way I know what works and what doesn't is to try it out, if it aborts with a Status 7 or a Status 2 error message, it's probably something with the Recovery.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Bazar6 said:


> I'm curious what ROMs can be loaded using it though. Like CM7 says it needs latest TWRP or latest CWM so would RZR work as well?


Ok, so yes it charges in recovery no LED required, and no as far as I know no rom for the thunderbolt requires a specific recovery (CM7 might be different but I don't go near* it on any device)....Unless it has a recovery made just for it, all roms come in what you can call a "standard" package....Which recovery you use does not effect this, at least on the tbolt I can't say the same thing about my pos Fascinate.

Also, Overclock+Themes are all under the "Extras" menu if you would look......Or for that matter read the RZR OP and find it all yourself ....it outlines all the features/menu items right there. I highly suggest reading it before you jump ship, or "doubt" it does something.


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

Love this recovery used it on my og Droid as well. I love the overclock feature and of course themes. Only issue I see is try turning off your phone soft keys stay lit. No big deal just bugs me when I turn it off on the charger.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

gsxraddict said:


> Love this recovery used it on my og Droid as well. I love the overclock feature and of course themes. Only issue I see is try turning off your phone soft keys stay lit. No big deal just bugs me when I turn it off on the charger.


Yup, can't charge the phone while off, it just boots into recovery, then the screen goes black and the backlights stay on. I already reported this in the thread and he says its been fixed, now we're just waiting on an update.

Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

PapaSmurf6768 said:


> Yup, can't charge the phone while off, it just boots into recovery, then the screen goes black and the backlights stay on. I already reported this in the thread and he says its been fixed, now we're just waiting on an update.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


Do you already have the 2.1.3 version?


----------

